# That awkward moment when...



## CraftyZA (20/10/13)

You have a lekker vape with your rsst on the svd set on 15 watts, and then forget to reduce the power back to 7(ish) when you slap the protank on again...
1st draw was fine since the tank was standing for a few hours, and was well saturated.
2nd draw... Well. You can imagine for your self. 15 watts, onto a now semi dry wick.
Tasted like i cleaned the braai with my mouth, (or worse) and on the intake, almost lost the top section of my lungs due to heavy coughing.

Ok... Lets not do that again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (22/10/13)

Or you suck on the back of your pen and think, hmm, is the battery flat?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (22/10/13)

Derick said:


> Or you suck on the back of your pen and think, hmm, is the battery flat?


 


i thought i was the only one this happened to LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Cant remember the last time i used a pen at work.
However, a few time i hit the fire button, while device is locked. It that safe feeling you get when dragging on unlit ciggie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/10/13)

at least you can't light the filter of an ecig when drunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

or when you're lying on your back vaping, oblivious to the copious amounts of e-liquid slowly coming down the tube until... bleh!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (18/8/14)




----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> View attachment 10004


now you can use it as a dripper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> View attachment 10004


LOL thats happened to me on my svd as well .... replacement glass - priceless


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> View attachment 10004


 
Now THAT is a clear tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (18/8/14)

That is your second one, is it not?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/8/14)

Your first zero vacuum mouth-to-lung pull on a open-air RDA...wtf, how do you work this thing?


----------



## CraftyZA (18/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Your first zero vacuum mouth-to-lung pull on a open-air RDA...wtf, how do you work this thing?


Did that with an18mg from @mathee in sub ohm dripper once. 80% pg. pieces of lung all over my walls...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/8/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Did that with an18mg from @mathee in sub ohm dripper once. 80% pg. pieces of lung all over my walls...


Lol, know the feeling well. Was chucking it last weekend with omg VG in my RDA's then decided for some flavour...18mg Gambit, Yeesh, between the nic and the cinnamon, definitely popping a vein or two.......

...still finished the drip though


----------



## huffnpuff (18/8/14)

ET said:


> at least you can't light the filter of an ecig when drunk


Yeshhh, you can, when you're sho blotto that you dry hit that shucker till the coil goesh and you're wondering the next morning why're speaking like Barry White


----------



## WHeunis (18/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Yeshhh, you can, when you're sho blotto that you dry hit that shucker till the coil goesh and you're wondering the next morning why're speaking like Barry White


 
Drink that juice like your atty turned into a sippycup!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/8/14)

Super awkward....

Open Vapemail and wife asks how much.


----------



## WHeunis (18/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Super awkward....
> 
> Open Vapemail and wife asks how much.


 
Open her makeup toolkit and ask the same = DEATH!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Open her makeup toolkit and ask the same = DEATH!


Ooo, good one!


----------



## WHeunis (18/8/14)

That awkward moment when...

You suck a mouthful of juice because not only is your battery dead-flat, but you also had the aircontrol on your atty completely closed.


----------



## Nightfearz (18/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Super awkward....
> 
> Open Vapemail and wife asks how much.


Lol, the moment I dropped that one, before checking to see if I'm ok emotionally, wife also asked how much....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (19/8/14)

Wife waves eCig and says juice is low on the penis gauge (Nautilus Mini T-tank).....in public


----------



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Wife waves eCig and says juice is low on the penis gauge (Nautilus Mini T-tank).....in public


 
And people scoff at me when I refuse to buy penile looking tanks and mods...


----------



## huffnpuff (19/8/14)

The slo mo heart-stopper...when you drop your vape


----------



## huffnpuff (19/8/14)

Agree with you all...a mouthful of juice is always crap. Amazing how many scenarios cause this.


----------



## ET (20/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Wife waves eCig and says juice is low on the penis gauge (Nautilus Mini T-tank).....in public


 
congrats on having an awesome wife dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

